# another USB streaming question



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

We have a demo 12 1LT until our car is built. Im running a galaxy nexus. The nexus does not have an "sd" card it does everything internal and slightly different than traditional android phones. When I plug my phone in to the USB port it recognizes the phone then its starts streaming all the navigation prompts anybody have any ideas on how I can get this to not happen. Question 2 can i stream Spotify or something like that via USB. 

Sent from my gnex.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Hit the menu key while in navigation, and click the turn off voice button, that should allow you to see the directions and not hear the voice guidance. 

As for question #2, im not sure. I did the bluetooth PDIM upgrade and never tried to stream through USB on my android phone.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I was on the phone so it was a little hard to convey what I was trying to say.

I'm not using navigation. I'm just plugging the phone into the USB, with nothing running. It just automatically recognizes the phone then starts with the voice commands, then onto ringtones. If I hit FM or AM it stops and goes back to the radio, but if I go back to PFD or what ever those 3 letters were it starts reading off all the navigation prompts. I can control them fast forward rewind from the wheel, but I can't get anything else to play over the USB, Were going to have this car for another few weeks, so i was hoping to figure it out. Ours will have the My link radio. Thanks for the help.

RS


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's reading all the audio files on your phone. The USB indexing in the Cruze will do this. If you have the base radio you can install the Bluetooth PDIM and use the Bluetooth A2DP interface to play just your music using the phone's music player. Cruzen with the navigation system don't have a PDIM so this isn't an option. Obviously I wouldn't modify the demo car you're currently driving.


----------

